# Barking at passing dogs.



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Our 6 month old rescue pup was great at first. Now that she feels home she has started barking like mad at passing dogs when she is behind the fence. We don't like it. She gets worked up when she can't get the dog. Because out side the fence or no leash she is great with dogs. She loves other dogs. 

What do you think would be the best way to go about fixing this barking.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a tough one- I had a problem with Stosh running the fence when cars went by. I put him on a leash, at in a chair and when a car went by I told him to leave it and treated. It felt as though it took forever but it eventually worked.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I might have a friend come over with her dog that my dogs have not met yet and work on getting her attention when the other dogs go by. Because getting her attention is hard once she starts to bark. I need to reward the calm behavior when I get it. 

With my friends dog I can teach her that if she is calm she gets to meet the dog. Meeting the dog would be her reward. As soon as she acts up we walk away. When she is calm we go back to the fence. Then once she is calm at the fence the dog comes over to meet throw the fence. Then in the fence to play. That might be how I do it. What do you think. 

With my little jerk dog I worked on keeping him calm when he saw another dog not letting him get to the red zone. Then reward him for focusing on me in a calm state. This method worked pretty well but he is still not 100%. The thing was I had to see the dogs and people before he did. Now with this new pup that is still in training Indy sees her barking and joins in. They are a pack. 

I need to work on one dog at a time I know. I just want to see what other things have worked for people. 

If the dog walks up to the gate and my pup gets to meet it she is happy and greets them nicely. It's when she can't get them she gets frustrated.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great plan! I actually had to get my neighbor to drive past our house over and over and I rewarded him like crazy when he looked at the car but didn't react to it.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

A nice neighborhood of ours who is a dog person had her 2 little dogs on a walk. The dogs started up. I got them to come and the pup to focus on me. When I saw her calm down I rewarded her. Then the dogs came over and she got to sniff them. She did great. 

I will just keep working with her like this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, great results already!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well she had lots of activity today so that helps.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok well I figured part of the problem is my little Shiiitt dog. I have a little Pom mix that barks and gets the new pup going. When the little dog was in 2 big dogs walked by and my pup did nothing the dog owners even commented on how good my dogs are. I had cookie the new pup and meatball the old man outside no little dog. I said thanks they are being good because the little one is inside. 

Then tonight the terrier jack went by. I head the dogs go off and ran out. I got control and as cookie the pup was meeting the terrier little Shiiitt dog started barking so pup acted up but I quickly got her back to calm and then rewarded her. As the terrier walked away cookie did great no barking. 

We a getting there I am taking her out to meet as many new dogs as I can keeping her well socialized. She is great at meeting dogs when on walks.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Though not a "PC" method, I have found throwing a big empty plastic planter (the kind the citrus trees come in at Lowes etc.) towards the fence (near, but not at the dog) does the trick. Before tossing, I'd say "Get away", then if no response, hurl the planter container. It hits the fence in a startling way, and the dog learns that "get away" means clear the area.

I've actually only had to throw it maybe twice when first teaching it, and that was after they knew "Get away" since I would say that before body blocking them away at times. It works like a charm, now even if their ears perk up and they run towards the fence, "get away" quickly changes their mind.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I might resort to something like that for my little little dog who seems go be the reason she reacts. My little dog is very reactive. The pup is understanding that passing dogs is not a big deal. She has been good most of the time now that I have been working on it.


----------

